

YouTube to discontinue subscription collections 20/5/15 - aethertron
https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/3123405

======
hysan
One of the few features that YouTube introduced that I thought was super
useful. Whatever they replace it with better be amazing or else this will just
be another notch on the "Google ruins its products" belt.

